# .
.  .      .   .
    :
1. 14     
2. 14       18%  19.05  68.02
3  14      18%  68.02  19.05
4. 05       68.02  51
5. 05

----------

3-4.          . 
5.    ?

----------

,      ,       68.02  19.05        .        ? 
 ,   ,       :        ,  ,    ,    , , CMR. 

  :
1.  "" -    . ?
2.  "- " -      ... . ?
3.  "- "      ?    -   ,   ?
4.         (, , /, , ...). ?

, ,      .  !

----------

1  3      ?   1   ,     ... :Embarrassment:  .

----------

,  ,  ((.          ,         .     .

----------

> ,   ,       :        ,  ,    ,    , , CMR.


. 





> 


   2        /      ?   ( ), 20              . 




> ?


    68 51.

----------


## 23

.

 :Embarrassment:  :Frown: :
        68.02  19.05?

1.  "" -    . ?
2.  "- " -      ... . ?
3.  "- "      ?    -   ,   ?
4.         (, , /, , ...). ?

----------

> 68.02  19.05?


            . 171-172-     ,          .
1. .
        .

----------

> .
> 
> :
>         68.02  19.05?
> 
> 1.  "" -    . ?
> 2.  "- " -      ... . ?
> 3.  "- "      ?    -   ,   ?
> 4.         (, , /, , ...). ?


          (4 .),    ,     
14    ,   -     .       ,

----------


## 23

,    !

 .             .    ,      , ..    .

   ?

----------

?   ?

----------


## 23

,   (, , CMR) ,  .          ?

----------

.          . .

----------


## 23

.     :Smilie: . 

   !!! :Dezl:

----------


## Helgaf

**,     :Smilie: ,      :Frown: (.  ,   -       ,       /          ,       ?       (    )          ,      ?

----------

.

----------


## Helgaf

!

----------


## Helgaf

,      :Smilie:  ...       ,    ,  ,       .              ?

----------

.

----------


## Helgaf

! :Smilie:

----------


## -

, ,      .            ,           3  190           130    .  ?

----------

130    ?          .

----------


## -

19  68    
                           68  51      
                           68  19      19   68     68  51

----------

.       ,  190 .      ,   ,        .

----------

.      .  . ..   ,,.  .   .   ,    01.07.      2 .          .190 .3      ?  ,      ?   ?

----------


## Helgaf

,      190 .     ,

----------

2 .,    ?      ?     190   ,    .68,2   ,     ?

----------


## Helgaf

,            ,    2- ,    .       3 ,         3

----------

